# 2-4-2 Rogers



## pops 57 (Jun 20, 2008)

Have changed 0-4-0 Aristo to batt power and works great. Anybody ever done the Rogers and any suggestions or place to get help...TKS...POPS


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Pops I started on one, then shipped out west as a "gift"...never finished...but it's pretty straight forward....the two motors have plugs on "top" where the power feeds in and out....Dave Goodson has always been a great help to me!!!! 

http://dnkgoods.home.mindspring.com/index.html


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have the new Rogers, or the old one? I converted an older one to battery. It is illustrated in the battery forum of the MLS Archives. Let me know if you need help finding it and yours is the old style. 
JimC.


----------

